# Another Use for Bar Keeper's Friend



## mudbug (Mar 26, 2006)

Too lazy too look up if this has been recommended before, but found out this a.m. that it will clean your SS sink slicker than snot too.


----------



## Alix (Mar 26, 2006)

I gave up cleaning with snot.


----------



## licia (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Mudbug!


----------



## Ken (Mar 27, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I gave up cleaning with snot.


 
http://www.jpcycles.com/productgroup.aspx?GID=56F7BAAD-DF83-40E0-B85E-3494EF8557AB&brand=pigsnot


----------



## mudbug (Mar 27, 2006)

guess I walked right into that one, Alix!


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2006)

Heh heh heh...and trust Ken to find something like that!


----------



## mommy00 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bar Keepers Friend will clean just about any product in the kitchen plates, pots, pans, silverware.


----------



## Nova5 (Jun 6, 2006)

It'll even remove Metal marks from Ceramic Tile.


----------



## CookSource (Aug 23, 2006)

I use it for that all the time it workes really well for getting rust and stuff its nice !


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 24, 2007)

I use Bar Keeper's Friend on everything!!  It works very very well on my old beat up SS sink.  Makes it look like new (with a patina - instead of just nasty old)


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2007)

just heard an advert for it on the radio this morning and now it comes in a liquid form too apparently


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes I saw the liquid form in Bed Bath and Beyond. I was tempted to buy it, but didn't. I wonder if it works as well as the powder.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 24, 2007)

I bought the liquid form and still prefer the powder.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2007)

that's good to know, Essiebunny.  Somehow I equate liquid Bf with liquid Comet - it just wouldn't be right.


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 25, 2007)

I've tried the liquid kind.  It doesn't seem to do as good a job as the powder....


----------

